# How good is ICCA Dubai in making it into the pastry world?



## chefZoth (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello
I am a teen living in Tanzania, East Africa. I wanna be a Pastry Chef and in that case, i wan to attend ICCA Dubai culinary school. 
wanna hear from alumni's if any🤷🏾‍♂️,, how good is the school in helping alumni's step foot into the culinary world.. How is the school in general.. and how is it living and working in Dubai 🇦🇪.. 
And does the school help in job placements??

Thats all
THANKS 🙂


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Lets look at your situation from another perspective: What do employers want in new hires?
Invariably it's

1 Work experience
2 Ability to work well with others

Schools don't really address the above, their main objective is to teach the curriculum. If you start pastry school with zero baking work experience, you will graduate with zero work experience. That's not to say you won't learn baking, but in all likelihood you wont have enough repitition to really master a particular technique upon graduating.

The best route is to work in a bakery for at least a year before you go to school. There are many benefits to this strategy which can be discussed if you lime


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

chefZoth said:


> Hello
> I am a teen living in Tanzania, East Africa. I wanna be a Pastry Chef and in that case, i wan to attend ICCA Dubai culinary school.
> wanna hear from alumni's if any🤷🏾‍♂️,, how good is the school in helping alumni's step foot into the culinary world.. How is the school in general.. and how is it living and working in Dubai 🇦🇪..
> And does the school help in job placements??
> ...


did you read their website?

https://iccadubai.ae/culinary-training-experience/


----------



## chefZoth (Jun 23, 2021)

retiredbaker said:


> did you read their website?
> 
> https://iccadubai.ae/culinary-training-experience/


Yeah.. why??


----------

